
Modern Swift API Design [video] - Austin_Conlon
https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2019/415/
======
_31
It's exciting to watch swift continue to evolve. Looks like property wrappers
are used extensively throughout SwiftUI for __@State __and __@Binding __. This
talk on __" Data Flow Through SwiftUI" __[0] is a really great one as well and
they touch more on property wrappers.

[0]
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2019/226/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2019/226/)

------
pvinis
And [https://developer.apple.com/videos/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/)
for all the rest, I guess.

------
scotth
Swift makes me feel jealous. What a cool language.

